

G.E. Goes With What It Knows: Making Stuff - ashwinl
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/05/business/05ge.html

======
anamax
Has GE stopped lobbying to have their competitor's products banned?

Has GE stopped lobbying for preferential treatement of their products?

------
patrickgzill
I thought GE Finance was a big part of GE?

~~~
quanticle
They're trying to make it a smaller part after having such a large part of
their profits come from finance burned them during the last crash.

------
khafra
I hope it's not just PR, because it's exactly what I'd like to hear.

------
davi
single page:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/05/business/05ge.html?pagewan...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/05/business/05ge.html?pagewanted=all)

~~~
ryanlchan
Paywall bypass:
[http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/0...](http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/05/business/05ge.html?pagewanted=all)

